# Was/Is the training different on the West Coast vs. the East Coast?



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Either back when Mr. Parker was alive or even now?


----------



## Seig (Jul 28, 2002)

Wish I could answer that with any degree of real authority, but i cannot.  With the limited experience I have with various insturctors on the East Coast, I almost adopted Gou's attitude.  I have met several people who claimed to be direct students of SGM's and were not.  I also met a few that said that as far as they were concerned, I knew nothing and was lower than a white belt and they were going to run my school with me as merely a figure head.  So from what I have learned about Mr. Parker and the Seniors (some wonderful, some not), I owuld have to say things are very different.


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 28, 2002)

Man being in the Midwest makes us miss all the good stuff  plane tickets arent cheap (neither is time off of work)


----------



## Bill Smith (Jul 28, 2002)

I would have to say that it varies or as I like to say "Playing catch up". I feel the west coast is veiwing and getting the material on a regular base than the east coast. We are few and far between on the east coast. We have the material but when you see someone from the west executing it differs slightly. But as I see it, it's another view and a learning tool to grow on.

To answer the question, we are alittle different but not by much.

Bill Smith

I think a change of location for the Kenpo Seniors would be a good thing, Maryland would be the place - so come on over.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, I'd say were different. As Bill said were far and few between. If someone drops something from the curriculum how would you know or go find it. How would you know your not doing something properly if you don't see one of the kenpo seniors at it. Each individual instructor has a different style of teaching some have better strength's in areas. It's expensive to travel to the west on a regular basis. I vote for a move to ohio.  

Jason Farnsworth


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *With the limited experience I have with various insturctors on the East Coast, I almost adopted Gou's attitude.*



Come on now. I'll let you use it for free. Not a royalty cheque needed!


----------



## Bill Smith (Jul 29, 2002)

JF,
I see it as versions, I do a technique with this strike and you do a different strike; we are still doing for the most part, the same thing. Our principles will be the same, which goes back to the master key principles. 

But like you said, we will never really know what has been changed or altered until we see the seniors do it and explain the differences. 

I'm not questioning you JF, I felt like typing and this is what came up.  

Bill Smith

They'll will be coming to Maryland first - LOL


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2002)

I know of one that will be in WV in the near future.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jul 29, 2002)

Maryland is next door, just a stone throw away. LOL

Bill Smith


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill Smith _
> 
> *Maryland is next door, just a stone throw away. LOL
> 
> Bill Smith *


When the time comes, I'll throw a rock at ya!:rofl:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jul 30, 2002)

Yes I do. I think this because I have seen it. I think Mr. Parker taught everyone around the country slightly dfferent. Just from that aspect alone, the training would have to be different. Just look and compare the instructors and there "style" of doing Kenpo. Some examples are:

Joe Palanzo, Lee Wedlake, Larry Tatum, Dennis Conatser, John Sepulveda, Doc Chapel, Trejo, etc... 

They all know the "base" but each have subtle nuances. Now whether it is from getting the info form EP Sr. differently or just personal preference could be a topic for further discussion


----------



## Nate_Hoopes (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> When the time comes, I'll throw a rock at ya!:rofl: *




Watch out it's maryland you might just throw the rock OVER him.


----------



## Bill Smith (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey, don't let looks fool you. We might be small and there is a small chance it could land on the border.

Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)




----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Dennis ... I don't think there's enough hummingbirds in the US to feed you and I on a hummingbird roast.:rofl: 

Dan


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

They don't know that....... it'll be fun watching them go hunt them down........

:asian: 

ps.  fireflys for a lite desert!


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *They don't know that....... it'll be fun watching them go hunt them down........
> 
> ...


Now You are in major trouble!  You haven't even had Tess's cooking and already with the jokes.....not smart.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now You are in major trouble!  You haven't even had Tess's cooking and already with the jokes.....not smart.*



Free food? You do know that for free food I will remove the word _"Ed"_ from my vocabulary and start studying Kenpo again.


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I don't wanna hear it.  I extended the invite and opened the doors, but * Nooooooooooo* You didn't show........


----------



## GouRonin (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I don't wanna hear it.  I extended the invite and opened the doors, but  Nooooooooooo You didn't show........*



You did? That doesn't sound like me. Was I sober when you said that?


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> You did? That doesn't sound like me. Was I sober when you said that? *


Yeah I did, last summer.  Something about a brother in law or something preventing you from comming.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Back East is now getting much better and the blend between East and West is coming closer together.

OCTMO..... & ICBW

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2002)

Huk is in mentor, ohio once every 3 months.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)




----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



I know Mr. Wedlake does....

He has a student out there....Mr. Steve Hatfield:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2002)

That's it.   Mr.Wedlake in once a year and Mr. Planas 4 times a year here in ohio. Actually I think Dr. Chapel was here last year in columbus but I couldn't make it then I had some conflicting events that day but Mr. Hatfield did make it there and said it was a good seminar. I don't know if Dr. Chapel is going to come back anytime soon I guess he would have to answer that though. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

LOL, musta been a senior moment.:rofl: 

:asian:


----------

